# Exclusive Resorts Allows Membership Resales



## Kagehitokiri2 (May 10, 2014)

http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/exclusive-resorts-resales.html



> Exclusive Resorts Allows Membership Resales
> 31 March 2014
> Exclusive Resorts, has recently started to allow members to resell their memberships.
> member with 30 or more membership days per year, can transfer or sell a portion of their membership to someone else.
> ...


----------



## Sattva (May 19, 2014)

We visited Exclusive Resorts' Costa Rica location, Papagayo, via an affiliate trade with Ritz. It was a really gorgeous 5BR home with infinity pool and 2 master suites, sidled up to the Four Seasons campus there. We overlooked the bay from on high. The service was exceptional. The setting was world class. Would happily return in a heartbeat.


----------



## GregGH (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Kage

did a quick google search and saw this ...
http://www.sherpareport.com/destination-clubs/exclusive-resorts-prices-costs.html

would the guys selling 40 of his 60 days ....would he keep the 60 day "space available  reserve window or would he drop to the 20 day level?

Be interesting to see how the price holds up on the open market.

Greg

ps - just saw this article on housing costs in SoCal ... omg ... http://www.doctorhousingbubble.com/...Housing+Bubble+-+How+I+learned+to+Love+SoCal)


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jul 11, 2014)

minimum transfer is 10, in blocks of 10, and the member has to have 20 left over.



GregGH said:


> would he keep...space available reserve window or would he drop



the answer is yes he would keep.


----------

